# Labyrinth (1986)



## Analise (Aug 26, 2001)

*Helloo??*

Awww, C'mon, there have to Labyrinth fans around here somewhere!

I mean, who could pass up a big maze with Jareth in the middle? *grins*

~ana


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 23, 2001)

I like Labyrinth!!!!!!
Please tell me I'm not the only one!!!!


----------



## stripe (Oct 26, 2001)

*Hiya*

Im a Laby fan too ....so much so I named my third son after the goblin King.. as portrayed by the talented David Bowie

hehehe


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 4, 2001)

Yay! Smeone else! 

What was your fave bit of the film?


----------



## stripe (Nov 10, 2001)

My favourite part?

Hmm well I adore the charactor of the Goblin King I think David Bowie looked great <BG>

I think for me the favorite bits were the musical pieces ...and the dance sequence ...the way they looked into each others eyes...was so sighhhh!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 12, 2001)

Hmmm....When I was little my faveourite part was when she went past the goblins, and fell down that whole and the hands were 'talking'...oh, and when she first went inot the labyrinth and there was that talking worm, and....ok, I'll shut it now! 

Sin


----------



## Chopstix (Mar 3, 2002)

*Anyone at all...?*

Doesn't anyone around here like Labyrinth. It's a Henson classic and I can't believe no-one else has voiced at least a little appreciation for it.:iiworry:


----------



## Ice Queen (Mar 5, 2002)

I love the movie.  I can probably quote the whole thing.


----------



## Chopstix (Mar 5, 2002)

Finally someone who appreciates a good movie:circle: 

It's wierd, if you search the web there are loads of sites dedicated to it but barely anyone I know has heard of it let alone seen it.

What's it like near you?


----------



## Ice Queen (Mar 9, 2002)

It's pretty much the same here, although there are a few here and there who remember it fondly.


----------



## PrancingPony (Mar 10, 2002)

IVE HEARD OF IT!!!!!!!
i've got the soundtrack it's the coolest!!!:coolyello 

:rain:


----------



## Legolas (Mar 15, 2002)

Hey CX (mind if I call u that?) I only saw a lil bit of Labyrinth but seeing as you go on about it i thought i'd just visit your little thread here....
:flash:


----------



## Chopstix (Mar 15, 2002)

Every post counts! 

I might put more things about the film for tose who haven't seen it, so check back soon.


----------



## PrancingPony (Mar 15, 2002)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...62/sr=8-10/ref=sr_8_67_10/102-5442991-9109743

aha here we go w/the music:rolly2: :coolorang


----------



## Chopstix (Mar 15, 2002)

Remind me of the babe...


----------



## PrancingPony (Mar 20, 2002)

What Babe?


P.S.here r sum sites:
http://www.aon-celtic.com/cgalleryart/paint91.gif

http://www.gothic.net.au/~valeskah/stuff/labyrinthw1.jpg

http://capsi.com/img/dvd/labyrinth/5.jpg

http://www.geocities.com/Wellesley/1423/labyrinth.html


http://labyrnth.tripod.com/labyrinth/gallery/illus.html

there u r enjoy!!!


----------



## Chopstix (Mar 21, 2002)

What babe?.....

Thanx for the sites


----------



## Chopstix (Mar 22, 2002)

Hey, welcome all!

It's good to know there are more of us Labyrinth fans out there than just me, PP and Ice Queen.
 I just got this cute new avvy. 

What d'ya think?


----------



## PrancingPony (Mar 22, 2002)

I allready sed what babe?
but neway

"babe of the power..."

P.S. wonder if attatchment worked?


----------



## Chopstix (Mar 23, 2002)

Soz! It's just automatic. 

" what power?..."

That worm is soooooooooo cute.
If you don't use it I'm definately having it as my avatar sometime
Only with your permission of course


----------



## PrancingPony (Mar 23, 2002)

Of course, its y i posted it! 4 avatar use!

"Power of voodoo..."


----------



## Chopstix (Mar 24, 2002)

"...who do?..." 

I've also got pictures of Ludo and Sir. Didiymus lined up so it could take a while.


----------



## PrancingPony (Mar 24, 2002)

u do!


----------



## Legolas (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW!

I just watched it (thanks Chopstix) I was laughing so hard it's just too funny! Oh I *love* David Bowies hair!

I can't believe I missed that growing up! There is some serious Muppeteering goin' on there! Nice on CX!
:flash:


----------



## Chopstix (Mar 27, 2002)

"...do what?"

Thought you'd like It 
I can't believe some of the puppeting in it sometimes, I mean just one fiery could take 8 people at one time!


----------



## PrancingPony (Apr 9, 2002)

Mind me of the Babe!!!!!!!!

YAY! I HAVE IT ON DVD !!! YAY!!!     

The making of it is sooooo cool- feelas though i woz a part of it sumhow!


----------



## PrancingPony (Apr 9, 2002)

*Trivia*

This is a REALLY great quiz-i scored 90%-YAY me!:

http://www.muppetcentral.com/articles/trivia/labyrinth.shtml


----------



## Chopstix (Apr 9, 2002)

75% Darn!
Then again those of us lucky enough to have the DVD!


----------



## PrancingPony (May 5, 2002)

hehehe

okay so since not much is goin' on 'ere... let us play a labyrinth game,eh???


----------



## Chopstix (May 6, 2002)

Yeah! me wanna play!


----------



## PrancingPony (May 7, 2002)

ok so its like 20 Questions!!!

Erm am thinking of 1....:rolly2:


----------



## Chopstix (May 8, 2002)

Female, male or unspecified?

or is this yes or no questions...ah well!


----------



## Chopstix (May 8, 2002)

As u can see I got new avvy!
He sooooooooooo cute! :blush:


----------



## Splash_Dolphin (May 9, 2002)

Your avvy isn't very clear!!!
                :rain:


----------



## Chopstix (May 10, 2002)

What about yours? Can't even see it!


----------



## Splash_Dolphin (May 12, 2002)

I don't have one!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rain:


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 17, 2002)

Love this movie, saw it as a kid and it still creeps me out to this day. The bit where they are crawling along the wall thing along the side of that swamp, blech, and the whole baby thing, well, its all creepy, ohhh and the upside down back to front stairs! Weird or what!

:fangs:xxx:smokin:


----------



## little smaug (Mar 29, 2003)

_Through dangers untold, and hardships unnumbered, i have fought my way here to the castle beyond the goblin city to take back the child you have stolen. My will is as strong as yours, and my kingdom as great... you have no power over me!_


I love the film, love the soundtrack, love Bowie... basically, i love everything about Labyrinth!


----------



## Chopstix (Mar 30, 2003)

and why not I say! Tis truely v. brilliant and shall never be replaced within my heart.......:crying: tears people tears....
lol

Remind me of the babe
What babe?
Babe with the power
What power?
Power of Voodoo
Who do?
You do!
Do what?
Remind me of the babe!


----------



## SpaceShip (Dec 12, 2006)

I've got the video (do they do it in DVD?) and love it.  Not really a David Bowie fan but I do like him in this.  Love the mix of real and animation - very well done.  Bit like the original Lord of the Rings film (which didn't finish as they apparently ran out of cash - but it was very good!)


----------



## ScottSF (Dec 13, 2006)

Please don’t ignore this important question.

I’ve had it ignored on another forum I think.

My friends and I always sang along with the “dance magic dance" song. And at one point we all thought the goblins shouted “slap that baby and make him pee!” Now when I got the dvd I turned on the subtitles and they said “slap that baby and make him free!” which doesn’t make any sense. Could it be they got the subtitles wrong, or worse it was a form of sensorship? Anybody have a source other than the dvd close captioning?


----------



## SpaceShip (Dec 13, 2006)

OK Scott - I'm not ignoring your important question but I'm sorry, I don't know the answer but the next time I watch it (if I have sub titles that is) I will check this out.  But don't hold your breath - this could be some time!


----------



## Faceless Woman (Dec 13, 2006)

Dance magic dance!

I don't know either, sorry.

I love Labarinth. My sister has it on video and I have it on DVD. Best movie ever, with the possible exception of beetlejuice.


----------



## ScottSF (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks for not ignoring me, I'm needy.  Unless David Bowie tells me otherwise it goes:

"but that magic spell on me.  slap that baby and make him pee!"


----------



## the_faery_queen (Dec 13, 2006)

they do do it on dvd now.
i saw it in the cinema, i loved when they were at the bog of eternal stench because they let out a weird stinky thing at the same time in the cinema.

movies were more fun in the 80s


----------



## Kostmayer (Dec 13, 2006)

You're all ignoring the more important question. Socks or no socks?


----------



## philoSCIFI (Feb 1, 2007)

ScottSF said:


> thanks for not ignoring me, I'm needy.  Unless David Bowie tells me otherwise it goes:
> 
> "but that magic spell on me.  slap that baby and make him pee!"


That's odd. I _always_ thought it was "make him free". I'll have to watch it again with the subtitles.



			
				chopstix said:
			
		

> Remind me of the babe
> What babe?
> Babe with the power
> What power?
> ...


LOL. I love this movie! 

EDIT: And... socks.


----------



## Gwillion (Feb 6, 2007)

Ah, one of my all-time favourite films!

Has anyone seen the new Manga book series "Jim Henson's return to Labyrinth", I've just bought the first one! Happy sigh!


----------



## HappyHippo (Feb 6, 2007)

this is according to the lyrics engine thingy:

_What kind of magic spell to use?
Slime and snails
Or puppy dogs' tails
Thunder or lightning
Then baby said
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Put that baby spell on me
Jump magic, jump (jump magic, jump)
Jump magic, jump (jump magic, jump)
Put that magic jump on me
_*Slap that baby, make him free
*
_I saw my baby, trying hard as babe could try
What could I do?
My baby's fun had gone
And left my baby blue
Nobody knew
_
and definitely socks, there's be an injury risk otherwise!


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 5, 2010)

*Labyrinth*

_No idea if this goes here or in my own little section, but anyway... Oh, and there are probably spoilers within._

The premise of _Labyrinth_ (1986, Dir. Jim Henson) is this: Sarah (Jennifer Connelly) is so annoyed by her baby brother than she calls on the goblin king to take him away. The goblin king (David Bowie, not so much slumming it as doing a good job of having fun) takes the child but challenges her to get to his castle within thirteen hours – if she fails, the baby remains the king’s property for evermore.

The castle is surrounded by the labyrinth itself, and here Sarah meets a variety of creatures, made by Jim Henson of Muppets fame, that help and hinder her. 

I must confess that I never “got” The Muppet Show. It just seemed a bit shrill, Miss Piggy was dislikeable and the way the puppets always bobbed up and down... Anyway,_ Labyrinth_ is full of muppets – well, Jim Henson puppets – but the shrillness has been replaced with a rather sly wit that made me laugh a few times. This may be something to do with Terry Jones’ script, which comes across as intelligent without seeming to know it too much, or perhaps Brian Froud’s creature design, which in turn reminds me of Arthur Rackham’s goblin pictures. The elements come together nicely and produce some good visual jokes, such as a whirling death machine that in actuality is powered by a pedal bike.

Sarah is interesting in herself, like Alice, and not merely an empty figure to represent the viewer. In fact, also like Alice, she’s not terribly likeable at the start of the film. Our sympathy comes more from her efforts to undo a dreadful mistake – up to that point, she seems rather selfish. Unlike Alice, whose prim logic makes her seem like a tiny adult telling Wonderland to stop being silly, Sarah is a sort of overgrown child who flounces and strops rather like Elfine from _Cold Comfort Farm_.

She also reminds me slightly of Rosalie from _The Company of Wolves_, an ‘80s fantasy film which is definitely not for children. In particular, a scene in _Labyrinth_ where Sarah’s bedroom is torn apart by monsters is similar to one in _The Company of Wolves_, which ends the same way but with a far more unsettling subtext. The ballroom scene in _Labyrinth_ reminds me of the scene in _Company_ where a peasant girl curses the nobleman who deserted her, and contains the same  implication: being an adult may be enticing, but at the end of the day it involves dangers and distractions of its own. This is always kept tasteful, but there is a suggestion that Sarah is nearly too old for the labyrinth, and that any normal grown-up would not have summoned the goblins in the first place. 

At the end of _Labyrinth_, it seems that Sarah is putting away her toys and will bid goodbye to the creatures who helped her, since they are part of childhood. Rather pleasingly they all appear in her room and have a party instead, implying that they do not need to be discarded for her to grow up.

You could argue forever about whether _Labyrinth_ lacks originality or whether it borrows wisely from Carroll, M.C. Escher, L. Frank Baum and several others. Personally I think the borrowing strengthens the story. In truth it should have been a little shorter, and like most films about a journey it does meander from set-piece to set-piece. And of course there are songs – 80’s pop songs, some by Bowie. Ultimately I am not sure who would want to see it these days except out of nostalgia (going by Youtube comments there is clearly a lot of affection for the film, not least for Bowie’s tight trousers). 

As to whether you will like this film, the answer probably depends on whether you want to like it. It is visually ingenious but like many 80’s fantasy films – _Excalibur_, say – it will look ropey if you expect it to. That isn’t to excuse its faults but to acknowledge them. Overall I would say it was pretty good for its time and genre, and now, although dated and flawed, it holds up quite well.



Interesting fact: In a running joke, the goblin king mistakenly refers to the dwarf Hoggle as Hogwart. “Hogwarts” is of course the name of a Roman play performed by nigel molesworth in the 1950’s school comedy _Back in the Jug Agane_.


----------



## The Judge (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Labyrinth*



Toby Frost said:


> Miss Piggy was dislikeable


NO!  How could you say such a thing about my heroine and role model??  Miss Piggy is Marvellous!  She is Magnificent! She is All Pork!  That that!  *executes Miss Piggy karate chop*

I'm going to disagree with you, also, over Elfine.  She flounces, certainly, but never strops in a stroppy teenagery way, does she?  I remember her just flitting about in a moony, must be free as a liddle whatever-it-was kind of way.


It's been ages since I saw it, but I have fond memories of the film -- and not because of Bowie's tight trousers, I hasten to add.  I also recall a sexual awakening aspect to it -- towards the end doesn't she dance with Bowie in a beautiful frock (she's in the frock, not him) and he's enticing her to stay? -- but that could just be my overactive Miss Piggy imagination.

And the brother, am I right in remembering that part of the antagonism isn't simply that he's a pain in the *ahem* but also the wicked step-mother's child?

Good thread, though.  It's made me  think I'd like to see it again.  Must see if I can get hold of it.


NB  There is a very old thread about it, but it isn't exactly... er... informative... http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/17930-labyrinth-1986-a.html


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Labyrinth*

I don't know what stropping is, but I'm sure Elfine never did it.  After all the Starkadders were not like other people.  They might mollock (or was that just Seth?) but stropping sounds altogether too worldly.

In Sarah's defense, she didn't believe that goblins really existed when she asked them to take her baby brother away.  She was horrified by the result of her careless words.  Toby was no longer the stepmother's child, but Sarah's little brother.

I, too, have fond memories of the movie, but some of them are more recent since I saw it when it first came out, but also two or three times since.

I loved the ball scene, the costumes and the masks, all of it so beautiful ... and sinister at the same time.  It perfectly reflected my own teenage fantasies, although, alas, I was not a teenager when I saw it, and could only imagine how I would have felt if I had seen it then.


----------



## The Judge (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Labyrinth*

More often seen as the adjective "stroppy", Teresa -- Dictionary - Definition of stroppy

I'm pretty sure only Seth did the mollocking.  Well, the hired girl, too, of course.


I thought the emotional impact of taking the brother was very realistic.  Who hasn't wished for goblins or the equivalent to take away a particularly annoying younger sibling? (OK, that probably is just me.)  And then the realisation what it actually means, so very different from what one imagines.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Labyrinth*

Then I am sure she didn't do it.  She danced in the woods with the windflowers and the birds.  How could a girl like that be _stroppy_?  Of course she may have been a little morose and sullen like all her family.

But to return to Sarah, yes, it is amazing how siblings can suddenly be intensely loyal when outsiders enter the picture.  Although whether Jareth can strictly be called an outsider when (spoiler) he seems to represent her innermost desires is questionable.


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Labyrinth*

Seth did also do the scranniting up at Ticklepenny Corner, which I believe Flora could not. However I was more comparing Elfine and Sarah's flouncing rather than their alleged stropping, which is really a more irked version of sulking. One has to be careful with the terminology, dotcha know.

There definitely is something going on re Sarah's attitude to Jareth: he seems to represent a more sexual element in the daydream or something like that. He's actually not very threatening - not half as scary as his ball guests, who really only need a ghostly butler and Jack Nicholson to complete the sinister party vibe. Again Jareth reminds me of the huntsman in Company of Wolves. Being a chap I don't really get the psychology of it all, but Sarah does seem to be attracted to him, or at least his glamour. Although I thought she was too eccentric to be true on first viewing, Sarah did actually remind me of a real person I once knew, so perhaps she isn't quite so strange after all.

But what I like most is the magical quality of the film, its ability to completely engross you if you're willing to let it, if only to see new and entertaining things. I find about 1 fantasy novel in 10 has this quality, perhaps even less of late.

(While we are on this topic I should probably own up to fancying pretty much every maiden and princess in film at some stage of my life. When I was 8 or so, Sarah would have seemed pretty great. Of course now I am a grown up and Eorwyg from LOTR is tops. Except for Guinevere from Excalibur.)


----------



## Steve Jordan (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Labyrinth*

I always felt _Labyrinth_'s greatest strength was the quality of Henson's production, ie, the performance of his Muppets (being created, at that time, by the organization Henson either referred to or would refer to as his Creature Shop).  Henson's ability to create a world around imaginary or actual characters is legendary, and _Labyrinth_ (as well as _Dark Crystal_) were beautiful examples of his shop's skills.

Of course, there was also Jennifer Connolly, whom I remember at the time seeing her and thinking, "Cute girl... she'll grow up to be a heartbreaker."  And then, seeing her for the first time, years later, in _The Rocketeer_, and thinking: _"Jeezus Chrrrrrist!"_ 

Of course, I am also a Muppets fan from way back.  Even if you didn't like one character or another (and let's face it, not every character is designed to be adorable), you always had to admire the artistry of Henson, Frank Oz and the rest.  There are moments from _The Muppet Show_ that I still regard as magical.


----------



## Rodders (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Labyrinth*

I remember this being touted as the follow up to the Dark Crystal (which i loved), but could never see the connection apart from Jim Henson's creature workshop. Was there ever actually any link? (Just curious.)


----------



## Steve Jordan (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Labyrinth*



Rodders said:


> I remember this being touted as the follow up to the Dark Crystal (which i loved), but could never see the connection apart from Jim Henson's creature workshop. Was there ever actually any link? (Just curious.)



No story or character link... just an extension of the efforts of the Creature Shop to craft better environments for movie-making.  The Creature Shop was angling for more movie and TV opportunities, and to find more avenues beyond the Muppets, and each move was a step in that direction.


----------



## Timebender (Nov 19, 2020)

I just recently read the first volume of the manga sequel to the movie called "Return to the Labyrinth". It was really good! Better than I expected, even. It was remarkably faithful to the tone of the movie, with some really fun dialogue and lots of Easter eggs to Labyrinth and other Jim Henson movies. The plot centers around Toby, who's a teenager now, who's lured back to the Labyrinth by Jareth for some secret purpose. It's a pretty standard plot so far, a little predictable, but the joy is in the journey. David Bowie's Goblin King translates really well to an androgynous manga figure, ha ha. Toby's a little bit bland as a protagonist in my opinion, but he's relatable enough, and the other, new characters really felt like they could have come from the original movie. Not to spoil too much, but some more familiar faces soon show up as well. The art does a great job of blending traditional manga style with the look and feel of the Labyrinth and its creatures.

So, overall, highly recommended if you're a fan of the movie!


----------

